# New 312Bh - Now What?



## obnewbie (Mar 9, 2011)

Just bought a shiny new 312bh. We are new to travel trailers (we rented a class c once last year). Tow vehicle is on order. F150 super crew 6.5' bed, max tow. Yes, an F250 is perhaps more appropriate but the tow vehicle needs to spend 90% of its time hauling me to work. We will take it easy when towing and will just have to lay up if the winds are too bad. .. and we don't plan on driving far enough to get any hills/mountains.

Need a weight distributing hitch. Reese straight-line with sway control control (1200 lbs) seems like the ticket.

What other goodies do we need? Would love to hear your recommendations.

-Bill.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Electric tongue jack, max air covers and battery disconnect are some of the basics. A slide out awning is also a nice addition.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd also add:
* wheel chocks to prevent the TT from rolling when not hitched. 
* plastic leveler "pads" Or use 2x6 wood blocks--these enable you to level your TT when one side of the campground pad is higher or lower than the other. 
* new white water hose.
* in-line water filter for that campground water.
* water pressure reducer to protect the TT plumbing; it wants 50-60 psi max water pressure. Protect the TT from that campground that has 120 pound pressure. 
* electrical surge protector. Either installed inside the TT (the permanent type) or a plug-in unit that goes between your TT power cord and the campground power post. Most protect your TT against floating neutrals, or bad wiring in the campground post. One member found 220v in the 30 amp "120 v" socket. The surge protector kicked out when he plugged in and saved a lot of delicate stuff (like $1000 worth of power converter, stereo, reefer, etc.) 
* 90 degree water inlet adapter. This thingy screws onto the TT water inlet hose socket and is 90 degrees so it points down. You screw your hose to that. This way you will be 99% successful in not damaging the TT water inlet connector, which is a PITA to repair/replace. 
* Second battery. Here you are faced with the decision: two 12v ones, or two 6 volt ones. The answer depends on how much dry camping you plan to do. There is scads of info and much discussion on this Board about the relative + and - of 6v vs 12v.
* Drill for scissors jack stabilizers: they get hard to turn, and the right arm gets tired. If you will camp where there is power or have a generator, you might buy a 1/2" electric drill (they run in the $80 - $120 range for OK ones and less on Craigslist) and get a socket adapted to a drill chuck. Then when you want to lower (and later raise) your stabilizer jacks, it's just a simple zzzzip with the drill driving the socket. My DeWalt portable unit (12v) does not have enough torque.
* 5 gallon bucket at Home Depot or Lowes type stores. Looks like a 5 gal paint bucket. GREAT for general use. I used one to make 5 trips from the campground site to the dump station to empty our grey water tank. Saved the time and effort of moving the TT and then putting it back in the camp site. 
* 25 foot black 30 amp extention cord. I'net prices are in the $40 - $60 range.

Finally, I'd check out the mods that many of us have done and pick ones that will increase your "fun" use of the TT.

Good luck!


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

Take a step back. You don't have have to buy everything the first day. Your dealer would like you to buy everthing you need right now. Take your time.


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

hautevue said:


> I'd also add:
> * wheel chocks to prevent the TT from rolling when not hitched.
> * plastic leveler "pads" Or use 2x6 wood blocks--these enable you to level your TT when one side of the campground pad is higher or lower than the other.
> * new white water hose.
> ...


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Yukon Eric: Anti-camper? I'm confused, I guess. What specifically of the optional "adds" do you find objectionable?

I don't think I ever said that the new owner should get everything at once. I agree that he/she should add stuff as needed, but if you look over the list, it seems to me that all except a very few items are really needed. Maybe the drill for the stabilizers is a luxury--if so, then a ratchet and five minutes per stabilizer of ratcheting it up or down will do it just fine.

And the surge protector (which does cost upwards of $200) is definitely an option. But one lightning strike within 300 yards can toast all the electronics in the TT. And an Outbacker owner also pointed out that since his TV was connected to the TT when the surge hit, the surge fried everything in his TV instrument panel and cost about $1000 to repair. I was just pointing out an option for the new owner to consider.

But "anti-camper?"


----------



## obnewbie (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to jot down all the good ideas!

We (ok, I) typically over-think things and pack way too much. The blank slate of a new TT makes it tough to know where to even start. It's good to hear what else others are finding useful.

The tree out back still isn't sprouting $100 bills, so we'll have to prioritize a bit. bare necessity / safety vs. protecting the gear vs. enjoyment. Should be a fun exercise.

I have a question on the awning though. The TT has an awning that comes out over the door ... is there a different awning of some kind or is that what you are talking about?

-Bill.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

obnewbie said:


> Thanks for taking the time to jot down all the good ideas!
> 
> We (ok, I) typically over-think things and pack way too much. The blank slate of a new TT makes it tough to know where to even start. It's good to hear what else others are finding useful.
> 
> ...


They also make small awnings that hook to the off side of your TT and cover the top of the slide outs. Can reduce some of the minor leaking you will get around your seals. I dont have them on mine as we have a lot of wind here and our RV place here actually recommended we not get them when we asked.

There are several good items on hautevue's list. Be sure you get the pressure reducer with your new water hose and the extension cord is a good idea. Spend some of your first times getting ready also thinking small too (do you have enough dishes, silverware, grill utensils, coffee pot, lighter sticks, matches, rv toilet paper, cable extension for cable tv if you are at a full service campground and like that kind of stuff, couple of chairs, etc... Throw a gerber or leatherman in your rig also.

Take a notebook and a pencil. Write down everything you think of as you are enjoying your first trips and snap your fingers and say "crap, I wish I would have brought one of those". Also, if you are doing campground camping, take the time to walk around and look at what other people have and use. Strike up a conversation and ask someone if you see something that grabs your attention. Ive found that most people camping enjoy telling you about gadgets and gizmos and goodies they have acquired as well as where and why.

Enjoy your new rig!


----------

